# need a new cabinate



## nipunb (Jun 24, 2013)

hi guys, i need suggestions for a new cabinet, I specifically need these things in it:
- compatible with corsair h100i
- should have at least one usb 3.0 and at least one usb 2.0 port in the front
- should have enough room for a gtx 780
- price under 15000

apart from above, other things doesn't matter about the case...
I don't know if there's any need to mention rest of the configuration for the choice of cabinet, but let me know if its required, i'll post it....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

15k? Really? get CM Storm Stryker.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 24, 2013)

You have many options! 

Nzxt phantom 630
cm stryker/trooper
cm haf x
corsair obsidian 800d
bitfenix shinobi xl

as you are not going for a custom water cooling setup, it all comes down to the look of the cabinet.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 24, 2013)

Take a look at Antec P280, followed CM Stryker/Trooper and 800D. That's it. 

You can consider CM Seidon 240M as well. H80i is proven to be better than H100i and you can check out anandtech reviews or those who test coolers in a closed case and not in an open test bench, so when you're making purchase decisions google out for reviews and make a wise choice accordingly.


----------



## d3p (Jun 24, 2013)

nipunb said:


> hi guys, i need suggestions for a new cabinet, I specifically need these things in it:
> - compatible with corsair h100i
> - should have at least one usb 3.0 and at least one usb 2.0 port in the front
> - should have enough room for a gtx 780
> ...



What are the core components you have currently ??
Do you have any plans to upgrade ? & what are those upgrades ?


----------



## nipunb (Jun 24, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> H80i is proven to be better than H100i and you can check out anandtech reviews or those who test coolers in a closed case and not in an open test bench, so when you're making purchase decisions google out for reviews and make a wise choice accordingly.



in my personal rig, I have h100i with 3770k and I suggested the same to my cousin, for whom this cabinet will be...
is h80i good for an overclocked 3770k?



d3p said:


> What are the core components you have currently ??
> Do you have any plans to upgrade ? & what are those upgrades ?



currently the pc has a low end processor with stock cooler and no gfx card...
we want to add the 3770k and a closed loop cooler and a gtx 780 in it, apart from that i don't think there will be any upgrade in the pc for at least 3 yrs...


----------



## d3p (Jun 24, 2013)

nipunb said:


> currently the pc has a low end processor with stock cooler and no gfx card...
> we want to add the 3770k and a closed loop cooler and a gtx 780 in it, apart from that i don't think there will be any upgrade in the pc for at least 3 yrs...



If you have no plans to upgrade for next 3yrs then get either Corsair Carbide 500R [mid Tower at 6.5k] or Corsair Graphite 600T at 9k. CM HAF-X, trooper or stryker will set you min 12-13k.


----------



## nipunb (Jun 24, 2013)

guys, my only option of buying these components is from flipkart or theitdepot, as these high end components are not available in any retail stores around here.
and most of the cabinets posted above are not available with any of the two online stores..
and which is a better case haf x or haf xm


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

nipunb said:


> guys, my only option of buying these components is from flipkart or theitdepot, as these high end components are not available in any retail stores around here.
> and most of the cabinets posted above are not available with any of the two online stores..
> and which is a better case haf x or haf xm



a 5k cabinet will cost 7k on FK. Try mdcomputers.in or contact the importer, they can arrange it.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 24, 2013)

what is your location?
my suggetion
Buy Online Cooler Master Storm Stryker ATX Mid Tower Chassis (SGC-5000W-KWN1) in india
or
Buy Online Cooler Master HAF X Nvidia Edition ATX Full Tower Computer Cabinet (NV-942-KKN1) in india


----------



## leelaprasad (Jun 24, 2013)

Most of Cooler Master cabinets are available at snapdeal
CM Storm Stryker @ 11250
Cooler Master Storm Stryker Cabinet (White) - Buy Computer Components @ Best Price | Snapdeal 

You will get EMI option as well


----------



## nipunb (Jun 27, 2013)

guys, I've finalised these four cabinets:
- CM Storm Trooper
- CM Storm Stryker
- Cooler Master Haf X
- Cooler Master Haf XM

based on my requirements, I posted above, which case should I get..
P.S. Is the "CM Storm Stryker" available in full black colour as all the other pc components are black and I fear that the white cabinet will look odd with them...


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 27, 2013)

All of the 4 cabinets will fulfill your requirements!
My vote goes for stryker/trooper


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 27, 2013)

Since you have the budget invest a bit more and get the Phantom 820.

In totality it even deters Cooler Master Cosmos buyers!!!

Phantom 820 - NZXT


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 2, 2013)

wht abt cooler master scout 2...antec 800 or 1200...


----------



## gautam21ghosh (Aug 19, 2013)

have a look at this one

Buy Online Cooler Master Storm Trooper With Side Panel Window ATX Mid Tower Computer Case (SGC-5000-KWN1) in india

Buy Online Corsair Obsidian Series 650D Mid-Tower Case in india

Buy Online Corsair Graphite Series Special Edition White 600T Mid-Tower Case (CC600T) in india


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 20, 2013)

If you can wait till September then NZXT Phantom 530 will be released. Its costing well around $140. So that means any way around Rs.9.5-10.5k.


----------

